# Dividieren mit Schleife



## Gimi (21. Dez 2020)

```
import java.util.*;
    public class FortlaufendeBerechnungen
   
    {
        public static void main(String args[])
        {
            Scanner sc = new Scanner(System.in);
           
            System.out.println("Was wollen sie machen?");
            System.out.println("(M)ultiplizieren");
            System.out.println("(D)ividieren");
            System.out.println("(P)otenz berechnen");
            char eingabeBuchstabe = sc.next().charAt(0);
           
            /*if (eingabeBuchstabe == 'm'){
               
                System.out.println("Geben sie eine Zahl ein");
                int ersteZahl =sc.nextInt();

                System.out.println("Geben sie ein zweite Zahl ein mit der sie Multiplizieren wollen");
                int zweiteZahl =sc.nextInt();

                int m = 0;

                for(int zaehler = 1; zaehler <= zweiteZahl; zaehler++) {
                    m = m + ersteZahl;
                }
                    System.out.println("Ergebnis: " + m);
                   
                }*/
            if (eingabeBuchstabe == 'd'){
                System.out.println("Geben sie eine Zahl ein");
                int ersteZahl2 = sc.nextInt();

                System.out.println("Geben sie ein zweite Zahl ein mit der sie dividieren wollen");
                int zweiteZahl2 =sc.nextInt();
               
                int d = 0;
               
                for(int zaehler2 = 1; zaehler2 <= zweiteZahl2; zaehler2++) {
                    d = d - ersteZahl2 ;
               
                    System.out.println("Ergebnis:" + d);
                }
            }
        }
    }
```


Ich soll dividieren indem ich in der Schleife subtrahiere, leider weiß ich nicht wie das gehen soll.


----------



## White_Fox (21. Dez 2020)

Kennst du noch das schriftliche Divisionsverfahren (Grundschule dritte Klasse)?
Versuche, das mal in einen Algorithmus zu gießen.


----------



## kneitzel (21. Dez 2020)

Also dazu ist erst einmal wichtig, was denn eine Division ist und wie man da Subtrahieren kann...

Nehmen wir einmal einen Haufen Äpfel und denn sollst Du auf mehrere Leute aufteilen. Nehmen wir mal 4 Leute...

Dann könntest Du einfach immer 4 Äpfel vom Haufen nehmen und jedem einen Apfel geben ... Und das kannst Du wiederholen...

Und Du kannst Dir jetzt überlegen, wie lange Du das machen kannst und was dann der Rest ist ... und wie Du an das Ergebnis der Division heran kommen kannst ...


----------



## kneitzel (21. Dez 2020)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Kennst du noch das schriftliche Divisionsverfahren (Grundschule dritte Klasse)?
> Versuche, das mal in einen Algorithmus zu gießen.


Ach je - das sehe ich hier gar nicht. Das ist doch viel zu komplex. Dann würde man ja vom Anfang der Zahl Elemente dazu nehmen, bis man eine Zahl größer als den Divisor hat, da eine Division durchführen und dann dem Rest wieder Ziffern hinzu fügen... Um dann so nach und nach das Ergebnis Stelle für Stelle aufzubauen ....

Daher würde ich einfach bei der Grundschule, 1. Klasse bleiben:
Lehrerin: Fritzchen: Du hast 8 Bonbons und sollst die mit Deiner Schwester teilen. Wie viele Bonbons kriegst Du?
Fritzchen: 5
Lehrerin: Aber Fritzchen, kannst Du denn nicht rechnen?
Fritzchen: Ich schon, aber meine Schwester nicht!


----------

